# Recommended Reading



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

"My Utmost for His Highest," by Oswald Chambers - 1874 to 1917. The book is a compact daily devotional that is sent out with the prayer that day by day messages may continue to bring inspiration. CF?

"Though it tarries, wait for it . . ." ( Habakkuk 2:3 ). We cannot bring the vision to fulfillment through our own efforts, but must live under its inspiration until it fulfills itself. We try to be so practical that we forget the vision. At the very beginning we saw the vision but did not wait for it. We rushed off to do our practical work, and once the vision was fulfilled we could no longer even see it. Waiting for a vision that "tarries" is the true test of our faithfulness to God. It is at the risk of our own soul's welfare that we get caught up in practical busy-work, only to miss the fulfillment of the vision.

Watch for the storms of God. The only way God plants His saints is through the whirlwind of His storms. Will you be proven to be an empty pod with no seed inside? That will depend on whether or not you are actually living in the light of the vision you have seen. Let God send you out through His storm, and don't go until He does. If you select your own spot to be planted, you will prove yourself to be an unproductive, empty pod. However, if you allow God to plant you, you will "bear much fruit" ( John 15:8 ).


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I really enjoy your sharing. What a way to start the day.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

thanks CF!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> Watch for the storms of God. The only way God plants His saints is through the whirlwind of His storms. Will you be proven to be an empty pod with no seed inside? That will depend on whether or not you are actually living in the light of the vision you have seen. Let God send you out through His storm, and don't go until He does. If you select your own spot to be planted, you will prove yourself to be an unproductive, empty pod. However, if you allow God to plant you, you will "bear much fruit" ( John 15:8 ).


You got that right Brother!

The walk of Faith sure aint an easy one. Especially when we have to walk through the storm. I heard it called being baptized by fire by a pastor once.

One thing for sure, if the Lord made it all easy for us, our Faith would be superficial......We wouldn't learn how to be patient, forgive and love from our heart,....etc...


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I have that book, and it's great.

I'd also like to recommend The Purpose-Driven Life by Rick Warren. It'll grab hold of you, shake you down to your socks, and it'll change the way you live.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I read a book several years ago that literally spoke to me so much, it changed me. I was going through some really bad depression and was taking medicine for it, but the meds really didn't help. I read this book and Jesus spoke to my heart through it and I came out of that depression and never went back to it although I have had small periods of it...Nothing like before though..

I hate to say it but I forgot the name of that book-I think it was called "Broken in the Right Places". It was about brokeness and the Cross of Christ. I have never had a book, other than the Bible impact my life like that.

Actually, I have the Oswald Chambers book, but have never read it. My wife has.


----------

